# Bear and Chubbs.........



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

YGRR received a call in June from a woman asking for help for two eight-year-old Goldens that belonged to her elderly parents. She explained that her parents were frail and could no longer take care of the dogs. Unfortunately, the dogs had lived in an outdoor pen their entire lives and had tested heartworm positive for a number of years and never been treated.
The Rescue Van was dispatched to pick up the brothers who were matted, filthy, and very friendly! They did not hesitate to jump into the Rescue Van and life has only improved for them since that day. Because the dogs were seniors and carried heavy loads of heartworms, they had to be monitored very carefully during their treatment. Chubbs almost died but didn't because of the quick intervention by YGRR staff. It was a long summer for both dogs and staff since Chubbs and Bear could only be handwalked and had to be kept quiet. Finally, in late fall, the dogs were medically cleared and went on the active adoption list.
A retired couple who were looking fill a hole in their lives because of the loss of their Golden were called about the pair. They knew it would be a whirlwind of an undertaking to bring the boys home but they were up to the task! Bear and Chubbs are now settling in and getting used to the routine of living inside a house and going for walks on leash outside. They also have a beautifully fenced in yard in which to run around and play. Strong human and canine family bonds have already been formed.
On behalf of Bear and Chubbs and all the Rescue Goldens awaiting adoption at Riverview, we wish everyone a safe and happy Thanksgiving holiday!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear and Chubbs*

Bear and Chubbs are beautiful boys and I am SO GLAD they found a home together.

I am sure they are very grateful for your wonderful rescue and their new home this Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Love, love, love that ending!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

OMG...Look at those faces! :smooch:

Glad they got a great home.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They are so adorable!!! So grateful they have a forever home!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love these stories from Yankee Golden so much.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are two beautiful boys and glad they get to live their senior years in the lap of luxury. Thank you for sharing their story.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

So glad they found there forever loving home..... Very handsome boys.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*WOW !*


----------

